# Victoria, British Columbia



## melissy123 (Jul 28, 2014)

Planning to stay a few days in Victoria after a week in Vancouver. I wanted to start a search in RCI for next year. We don't plan on having a car and don't need anything fancy.  We've never been to Victoria before, but visiting Butchart Gardens is at the top of the list. 

Looking at the Worldmark Victoria, Parkside Victoria, and Vacation International Rosewood Inn. I've done some research, and it looks like the Rosewood Inn has the best location and shortest walking distances to the sights. It does have the mandatory breakfast fee, but hey you gotta eat anyway.  Reviews at Parkside complain about strange noises and issues with management. People rave about the Worldmark, but it sounds like a minimum 15 minute walk downtown. And we like to walk, but that can get old fast. But on the other hand, the Worldmark is close to the Fishermans wharf area.

Can any of you Victoria experts give me some advice on which resort I should be concentrating on?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jul 28, 2014)

Hi Melissy,

Can't help with the lodging questions. But I just came back from an overnight stay in Victoria.   If your trip is during the summer months and you're planning a trip to Buchart Gardens, I highly recommend a Saturday evening visit to the Gardens. Price of Admission includes the Fireworks Show which started at 9:45pm the evening we were there.  It was spectacular!  Two to three hours should be enough time to view the Gardens.  For more details see www.buchartgardens.com


Have a great trip.

Richard


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 28, 2014)

To which I'll add, Butchart Gardens admission tickets are good for 24 hours, so you can see it the evening you get there, then see it in daylight the next day before taking the ferry back. Needless to say (not that that ever stopped me), the gardens look different at night and during the daylight.

Jim


----------



## melissy123 (Jul 28, 2014)

Thanks for the advice on the gardens. It killed me to let a one bedroom reservation in August go by when it matched up but hubby insists on a two bedroom in Vancouver. Now we have an early October trip planned for 2015. That was the earliest a 2 bedroom was available. Older daughter will have graduated and may want to join us during her gap year after college. 
I don't mind chilly weather and some rain in October, it will be a nice change after Sun Diego. I read the gardens will have their fall colors. Hubby is a gardening nut so he understands the compromise of waiting to go in October. And if he needs to see the gardens in summer, we might just have to go again. 

Anyone on the lodging choices?


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 29, 2014)

I can't comment specifically on those mentioned, but We enjoy the Vacations Internationale resorts we use. They have all been well located, clean, well equipped without being extravagant, and staffed with very helpful people.

We have stayed in B'n'B's in Victoria for a night or two. That's worked well for us.

Jim


----------



## oceanvps (Jul 29, 2014)

We like the worldmark, hubby likes the penthouses .  The "plain" two bedroom units are good as well.


WM - The smallest units are 2 bedrooms there.  Parking is underground and free.  

Looks like 1 of the Vi has free parking and the other doesn't.

I also have Vacation Internationale and have looked at those but not stayed there because we need a pool (have a child) even if we must swim in inclement weather.


----------



## qb_bc (Jul 29, 2014)

Of the three Parkside and Rosewood are nearest to downtown and Beacon Hill Park. WM is about fifteen minutes further walk. None are close to Buchart Gardens. 

I've stayed in the Rosewood. It is older building converted to hotel. Quaint and comfortable, but not fancy. 

I suspect you will not stay in the room much during the day so choose the one that sounds best. Lots of public transit so you wouldn't need to walk to the WM. Fisherman's Wharf is good for a visit and maybe one meal, so that shouldn't be much of a factor. Breakfast at the Rosewood is OK, but not a bargain. Fixed menu (basically one hot item) that changes daily. Also includes afternoon tea if you plan to be near. 

Don't over think this one. There isn't an obvious winner. 

Enjoy Victoria. Remember October is often rainy, so pack rain gear and warmer sweater and jacket.


----------



## qb_bc (Jul 29, 2014)

Another thought. You did say a few days, as less than a full week. Another choice is hotel, or hotels. The Buchart Gardens are near the ferry terminal. Consider a couple of nights in that area, and the move downtown.

I don't know hotels near the Buchart Gardens, but there are some near by. Downtown there are hotels that have a kitchen (I have stayed at the Best Western Carlton). October is not high season and rates can be attractive. 

If you are driving up, the Coho ferry to Port Angeles is a good option to return. Be sure to allow time for the Olympic Peninsula.


----------



## Greg G (Jul 29, 2014)

Hatley Castle (2005 Sooke Rd, Victoria, BC) is another one to visit for fall colors.  The ivy on the castle turns red.  Also the many gardens on the grounds have their fall colors.  Empress Hotel downtown also has its ivy turn red in the fall.

Greg


----------



## melissy123 (Jul 29, 2014)

Thanks for all the suggestions. I have so many TPU's to use up in RCI, so even if I use 3 or 4 days out of 7, it will be cheaper than trying to book individual nights at a hotel or a B&B. 

I would love to see the other areas on Vancouver Island.  Will have to wait for next time.


----------



## sue1947 (Jul 29, 2014)

I stay at the WM several times each year and really like the location.   Rosedale is a closer walk to the Empress or Beacon Hill park, but your views would be of the traffic on Douglas (which is the start of the Trans Canada highway).  At the WM, your views are of the water and the traffic views are the ferry or float planes coming in and out of the Inner Harbor.  You will need to drive or take a bus to Butchart gardens either way.  There are also bus tours that will take you from the WM and I assume the same would be true for Rosedale.  In addition, the bus to Vancouver stops at the WM.  
For me, the main attraction of Victoria is the water.  I can walk the waterfront trail into the Inner Harbor or take a foot ferry across to the trail on the other side.   I like to drive over to Esquimalt and walk the lagoon or check out the Fisgard Lighthouse (this is close to Hatley castle).   If you want to focus on the Empress, BC Museum or Parliament Bldgs, then Rosedale is a shorter walk, but they are only about 10 min along the water from the WM.  If Beacon Hill park is the focus, it's a bit of a walk from WM but very close to Rosedale.  

The real issue is probably which one comes available.  

Sue


----------



## melissy123 (Jul 29, 2014)

Thanks, Sue. 

You're right, availability may be the deciding factor. I had the exact check-in day/week I needed, at Worldmark ready to match up in Interval, but the week I had deposited for it was a really good trader, so I didn't do it.  Worldmark did a bulk deposit in Interval this last weekend, that's how I was able to grab my Vancouver week, a 2 bedroom.

So now I'll put a search into RCI, as I have enough TPU's available to spare.

I don't necessarily need a 2 bedroom in Victoria though, because even if our daughter joins us, she would only do so for the week in Vancouver.  On the other hand, October is low season, from what I can tell, so maybe larger units in the other resorts will also become available.


----------



## Greg G (Jul 29, 2014)

Early to mid October had some pretty spectacular colors when we were there in 2008.  Here are some pictures of the fall colors at places other than Butchart Gardens.  I believe Hatley castle and Fisgard lighthouse are closer to the WM than even Butchart Gardens, so just some possibilities in addition to Butchart Gardens and the Empress Hotel.

Hatley castle  Oct 11, 2008






Empress hotel  Oct 14, 2008






Fisgard lighthouse June 14, 2011  (but would look just as pretty in fall)


----------



## Mike&Edie (Jul 29, 2014)

We were on Vancouver Island for a month last year.  We are also on our way back right now.  We so loved the Victoria Splash last year that we decided to do it this year.  It's a free event where they put the Victoria Symphony on a barge on the inner harbor.  It is spectacular!  We loved the island and went from end to end.  We stayed in AirBnB last year.  This year we got the Worldmark.  Never been there before but will let you know.  We like being at the harbor and all the activity going on there.  We also love the little fish and chips place called Finest at Sea, near the wharf.

Whatever you decide I'm sure you will love Victoria - anywhere you stay.  It's incredible with so much to see and do!  

Enjoy.

Mike&Edie
www.fulltimetimeshare.com


----------



## oceanvps (Jul 30, 2014)

Hubby put together this video from the WM Victoria when he was there last - he might of overdid the water bit but he loves water so ..... i think the unit was just a 2 bedroom category.

http://youtu.be/zBsH1_aAzZ0


----------



## melissy123 (Jan 17, 2015)

*Recommendation for one night in Victoria*

I had etrade available for my October week, so I traded that for something else. I was lucky to get Club Intrawest in Vancouver for early June in another ongoing search. So it looks like it might be best to fly into Victoria, spend the night, see Butchart gardens the next day and then take the ferry to Vancouver, before spending the week in Vancouver. 

So where to stay that would be convenient to catching a bus or shuttle to the gardens and also convenient to take the ferry the next day to Vancouver. Will not have a car and will be relying in public transportation.  I figure one night in Victoria is also enough time to make me either long to go back or cross it off my list for good.


----------



## cissy (Jan 17, 2015)

Greg G said:


> Early to mid October had some pretty spectacular colors when we were there in 2008.  Here are some pictures of the fall colors at places other than Butchart Gardens.  I believe Hatley castle and Fisgard lighthouse are closer to the WM than even Butchart Gardens, so just some possibilities in addition to Butchart Gardens and the Empress Hotel.
> 
> Hatley castle  Oct 11, 2008
> 
> ...



Gorgeous photos!  We loved Vancouver and especially Victoria.  We were, however, somewhat disappointed in Butchart Gardens in the fall.  I guess we'll just have to go back!


----------



## VacationForever (Jan 17, 2015)

oceanvps said:


> Hubby put together this video from the WM Victoria when he was there last - he might of overdid the water bit but he loves water so ..... i think the unit was just a 2 bedroom category.
> 
> http://youtu.be/zBsH1_aAzZ0



Very nice video.  He is one patient man with the clips on the water where he must have left his camera running for hours.  Thank you very much for sharing.  We were at WM Victoria and WM Vancouver last summer and loved Victoria but did not care for Vancouver.  We enjoyed walking from both WM locations everyday.  We plan on going back to Victoria this year for a week.  Cannot get enough of Butchart Gardens and just the beauty of the Victoria.


----------



## Greg G (Jan 17, 2015)

oceanvps, pretty cool video your hubby took.

cissy, thx, Vancouver Island is such a beautiful place.

Greg


----------

